# Waveguide shootout - part 2



## paulspencer (May 11, 2007)

Hi guys, some of you will have seen the results of our previous shoot out where we measured and listened to various popular waveguides and compression drivers in one day. 

Here is part 2. 

Who is we? A small group of Aussies into DIY who are building speakers with waveguides and compression drivers. Previously we changed more than one thing at a time, but here we wanted to get a bit more nitty gritty. 

We found that the Selenium titanium compression driver used on the Econowave was quite harsh. We used both times some torture tracks intended to reveal any harshness. It's not subtle - you hear it and wince. We wanted to know if the waveguide or the compression driver were to blame. 

This time we found that when we put a better CD on the waveguides, the harshness was much less. Put the B&C DE250 on the Econowave style JBL clone and it will play very loud and clean without that harshness. 










Here is how it measures:










Does that look good or does that look good?!

Full details here:
http://redspade-audio.blogspot.com/2011/03/waveguide-gtg-2.html


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

As Tony the Tiger might say, that looks Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat.

Which waveguide exactly is this JBL clone?


----------



## paulspencer (May 11, 2007)

Not sure, I think that one was purchased from a local store for about $10 each. Looks identical to the one used a lot in Econowaves.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

You mean this one?

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=292-2572


----------



## paulspencer (May 11, 2007)

If that's not it then it's very very close.


----------

